# Instant bike collection, just add $10000



## bikewhorder (Feb 24, 2019)

Is this you @rollfaster? https://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/d/florissant-large-lot-of-antique-and/6823610913.html


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 24, 2019)

@Kramai88 lets go. It’s not to far.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 24, 2019)

The sellers name is Jake. Is he around here?


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 24, 2019)

bikewhorder said:


> Is this you @rollfaster? https://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/d/florissant-large-lot-of-antique-and/6823610913.html



Nope, not me. But he’s a member here. @The Professor


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 24, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Nope, not me. But he’s a member here. @The Professor




Does he hang out with Mary Ann or Ginger?


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 24, 2019)

Gilligen and the Skipper too!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 24, 2019)

Not tryin' to Rain on this parade...........................but Rain may be the key word here.    It looks like most of this is outside.   Moisture is a killer, add dust and dirt blowing around , and poof, deterioration at its best.    Quantity is one thing , Quality another.     On the other hand.   Maybe someone will become the new caretaker and keep 'em indoors !      Just sayin'


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 24, 2019)

If I had $10, 000, I could haul my bikes behind a Plymouth Duster, I'm just sayin'...


----------



## John G04 (Feb 24, 2019)

That seems like a pretty good deal wish I had 10,000k


----------



## Kramai88 (Feb 24, 2019)

“Some bikes are already sold. Some are not for sale”
Translation.... good stuff is sold or not for sale. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 24, 2019)

We shall sell no patina before it's time.


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 25, 2019)

Yawn


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 25, 2019)

Looks like lots and lots of girls bikes...


----------



## slick (Feb 25, 2019)

All I see is a crusty Iver which looks perfect for me. Other than that....


----------

